# Placement for dog portrait tattoo



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

How about on your upper thigh? Towards your hip, maybe on the outer edge of it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mvinotime (Mar 5, 2010)

Oh that is an idea...it would probably be covered by shorts for the most part too...hmmm....I need to trace it on and see how it looks


----------



## Failbhe (May 8, 2012)

You don't have any on your arms, right? I have my "heart cat's" paw prints on my right wrist. I also like the look of tattoos on the forearms, both inside and outside. Depends how visible you want them to be though - if you still want to be able to cover it for a job, then that might not be ideal. I can still cover the paw prints with a large bracelet or cuff if I want to - though after getting my 'wedding ring' (it's actually my husband's initial) and my neck tattoo, covering my ink has kind of gone out the window for me. :wink:


----------



## mvinotime (Mar 5, 2010)

Awww I love the kitty prints!! and I think that is an adorable spot for them! His name and pawprint is my second choice if the portrait wont work....he is a very neutral colored and unique lol dog so I am not sure his portrait would be easy for an artist to do and make it look realistic. Still debating. I emailed it to the artist to get an opinion as well. I am trying to steer clear of arms (although I LOVE the wrist!) for work reasons etc.


----------



## Failbhe (May 8, 2012)

Is there a placement that 'feels right'? This might sound corny but a lot of mine are where they are because it felt like they should be there... the paw prints are on my right wrist, because I love my critters and they are my 'right hand man' sometimes, so to speak. I also have "Not all who wander are lost" on my foot, because a reference to wandering felt right on my foot. If that makes sense.


----------



## mvinotime (Mar 5, 2010)

Yes it does make sense. Over my heart FEELS right but I just dont think I can do one there as far as coverage etc I for sure want to be able to see it so the back is out. The main places I am envisioning it arent large enough to do a portrait....that is why I am trying to see if there are an other ideas or picsof other places that might inspire me. If I cant get it right I will go with option two of the name and pawprint...but he is just soo cute. I will attach a pic  He is my heart for sure <3


----------



## mvinotime (Mar 5, 2010)

Here is my little special needs best friend and my heart dog, Vino


----------



## Failbhe (May 8, 2012)

AWWW he is so cute! I can see how that might be difficult for an artist though... all that wispy hair. 

Well a portrait would be awesome, but if you can't, what we did for George (my cat) was dip his paws in kid-friendly paint and make paw prints on a paper. They weren't perfect, but they provided scale, and then we took some photos of the bottom of his feet. He was NOT IMPRESSED with the paint, but he got over it! He's passed on, now, but he was such a special little guy.


----------



## mvinotime (Mar 5, 2010)

Thank you  yes I am worried that all the fine wispy hair wont be able to show up  but what an excellent idea! I am going to get some paint right away. He has the cutest elf feet with the little tufts of hair...if I dip the whole paw it may show up that way on paper...oh that would be soo cute! thanks so much for the great ideas!


----------

